# Restore Windows 8.1 Bootloader(Genuine)



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

I deleted the partition that contained Ubuntu installed as Dual Boot.
When I rebooted my computer, the screen appeared whose screenshot is posted later.
I tried booting using the USB Recovery Media and selected Startup Repair under Troubleshoot->Advanced options and chose Windows 8.1.The following screen appeared.
I tried fixing this by typing the following commands in the command prompt window in Windows Recovery Environment.
bootrec.exe /fixmbr
bootrec.exe /fixboot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

at cmd prompt
type
bcdedit

post results please

OR if you wish to try yourself type bcdedit and see what is returned, if the cmd fails to return some manner of windows boot loader then the bcd needs rebuilding - make sure you have whatever backups and copies you can of your important data
Then follow this - if the system is UEFI and GPT
http://woshub.com/how-to-repair-uefi-bootloader-in-windows-8/

Here is another guide of the same that you may find easier to follow
see
Fix UEFI Boot in Windows 8 and 8.1
https://neosmart.net/wiki/fix-uefi-boot/


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> at cmd prompt
> type
> bcdedit
> 
> ...


I typed bcdedit n the result obtained has been posted in the image.
Tried the method specified by the first link(woshub.com).An error occurred. The image is posted below.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. No need to quote back to me what I have said please just click reply not quote
2. See the other link eg neosmart
It maybe that you need to change 1 en-us = as I see from your image your locale is en-gb

HOWEVER you have set it Z but then in bcd rebuild you have typed x:


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

I tried the second link.It won't work too.
Changed the language this time.
And took care of the assigned letter in bcd rebuild.

I didn't see when I posted my above reply that when I tried to take the backup of the BCD, the following line is returned:
"A duplicate file name exists, or the file cannot be found."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send me please the cmd you have now typed
changing X: which is the generic letter used on the example to the Z: you set

and send me another bcdedit please


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

At the end, it showed the following msg:
"Boot file successfully created"
But windows still wont start.
The screen displayed on starting the laptop is posted below.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is that the first screen displayed on booting or is there a post screen first


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

First a cursor appears on the top right corner.
And then an error message is shown for a very short time in which it is impossible to read the error.
Then this screen is displayed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have the installation disc for 8.1


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have an envy x360 which doesn't have a dvd drive.
I have a usb recovery drive for 8.1.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Make a windows 8.1 installation on usb
choose the right bit eg 64 or 32 and the right version from here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

boot the computer with that and start with the automatic repair function the fact it did not work with the recovery drive does mot necessarily mean that it will not work with the disc, as any files it needs it will obtain form the disc


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can I reset my PC using my recovery usb drive?
If I reset my laptop using the recovery usb drive, then will it rebuild the bootloader?
Will resetting using the usb recovery drive reset only the partition where Windows is installed or I will lose all the data present on the hard drive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It can only reset if the recovery partition is still intact and recognised
How has that question arose from my recommend to download and make the usb for the installation media
That media will have the files necessary to repair - all being well - the problem that the recovery drive does not have the files for and if you created the recovery drive on THIS computer what it is going back to depends on what was on the computer originally
With the installation disc you can refresh


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sry i didnt mention that i created the recovery usb drive using the recovery provided by the manufacturer.
Still I will do as u said.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Was that originally 8.1 or 8 on the computer when you bought it
If it was 8 reset on that recovery drive is going back to 8


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

It was 8.1 when I bought the computer.
If I reset, will all my data be deleted or just the partition where windows is installed.
But I am doing the method what you told me of.Making a new 8.1 installation usb drive n then automatically repairing it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

RESET - starts again and all is lost
REFRESH basically just reinstalls windows and personal data is saved - settings, programs many of them, will be lost
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/restore-refresh-reset-pc

or here for greater detail
Refresh
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2293-refresh-windows-8-a.html

Reset
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2302-reset-windows-8-a.html

However before going down either of those routes Post back when you have the media and we can get your personal data secured by copying it to an external drive or flash pen and then to another computer


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

The eightforums.com shows that i will have to enter the product key on resetting.
I donot have the product key with me but my windows is genuine.
So should I move forward on resetting my pc or not?


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

I refreshed my pc from the usb recovery drive.
It still wont start.
The same grub screen is displayed posted below.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You do not have to enter your product key as in your case with 8.1 pre-installed it is recognised from the firmware, where it is embedded
I am sorry I cannot make any other suggestions
Good luck with it

Edit
You may wish to try this before securing your personal data and going for reset or if that fails clean install
http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair


----------



## paritosh3004 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thnx for ur help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you know how to get your data using notepad via the usb

if not see my posts 11, 12 and 13 on this link
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/solved-dirty-drive-endless-recovery-loop.1135130/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is worth a try before you go for broke
http://askubuntu.com/questions/63610/how-do-i-remove-ubuntu-in-the-bios-boot-menu-uefi

from this topic here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2279437


----------

